# Kann man diese Grafik vernünftig vektorisieren?



## diggity (4. April 2005)

Hallo,
Ich kenne mich mit Vektorisierung nicht so gut aus, drum frage ich mal ob man so eine Grafik vektorisieren kann: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ist ja ein ziemlich kleines Bild, deshalb frag ich mich ob das überhaupt möglich ist.

MfG
diggity


----------



## aTa (4. April 2005)

Also ganz genau geht denk ich nicht, aber so genau dass man es nicht merkt geht es sicher.


----------



## diggity (4. April 2005)

Okay, und welches Programm würdet ihr dafür empfehlen?


----------



## akrite (4. April 2005)

...spasseshalber habe ich es gerade mal in Illustrator CS geschmissen und bin ganz zufrieden was da so rauskommt - ist übrigens ein schönes Logo mit einer schönen Dynamik.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## aTa (4. April 2005)

Ich würds auch mit Illustrator machen aber im Prinzip ist es egal ob mit Illustrator oder Freehand.
Was dir besser passt  Ich persönlich steh halt mehr auf Adobe als auf Macromedia.


----------

